# Waiting list at IVF Wales for 2nd cycle



## kadams (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm relatively new to fertility friends and haven't posted anything before. I've had two unsuccessful IVF cycles. 1 with IVF Wales in September 2011 and 1 with CRGW in December 2011. I am currently waiting for my second NHS cycle. Doesn't anyone know what the waiting list is like for the second round. Tried phoning IVF Wales but can ever get an answer.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi kadams, the best one to speak to is Stephanie herring. She is the lady that sorts the waiting lists. I have always emailed her and she usually gets back in touch within a couple of days. I have the following e mail address for her but I am nt sure if it has changed since then. Hope it helps.

[email protected]


----------



## kadams (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you ever so much Elizabeth 123. I've just sent off an email to Stephanie. It's much easier to email rather than trying to phone all the time. Good luck with your treatment. It looks like you've gone through an awful lot. Fingers crossed it all works out for you.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

I had IVF in September 2010 and had second go Dec 2011 . If that any help but agree stephanie the best to speak to she was fab emailing me Bk really quick and I emailed often x


----------

